# Virgin Media Cable TV in UK



## furybball (Mar 17, 2005)

Not sure if this is common knowledge, but i got a letter from Virgin Media last night saying that they have taken over NTL and Telewest cable tv.

One of the 'benefits' they are supposedly offering is the ability to "Start, stop, rewind live TV". I'm hoping TiVo have had the sense to try and get involved with the cable tv market over here, but my bet is they haven't.

If they have missed out on this opportunity, i feel this could be another nail in the coffin for future TiVo services in the UK.

I'll keep my fingers crossed though.

Andy


----------



## yungee (Dec 29, 2002)

Ooh, I wonder if that's across the country? The Virgin name being associated with things is normally a good thing IME.

Let's hope someone has the sense to approach Tivo about licencing the software for their boxes someday, as every other attempt at that sort of thing is a very poor relation from what I've seen.

As a great .sig from this forum says, "Those who do not understand Tivo are condemned to reinvent it, poorly."


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry to bust your bubble but its the same TV drive thats been discussed on this forum previously supplied by Telewest. Carl is the expert if I remember correctly. HD 3 tuners but not upto Tivo standard.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Indeed. This is the unit in question, although it has been re-named the "V+ Box" under the VirginMedia brand name. While it is certainly not up to Tivo standard, if you've no idea what a Tivo is then it's a perfectly adequate piece of kit.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Goto Channel 999 on a NTL/TELEWEST box.

Some details about the new Virgin Media on that channel (Some areas not transmitting info).

They do mean business, lots of bundle packages are a coming.

They already offer all mobile deals half price last time I looked if you are a NTL/TELEWEST customer.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

See also.... http://www.know1st.co.uk/


----------



## Chris T (Oct 30, 2002)

It's not so much Virgin Media taking over NTL/Telewest but NTL/Telewest buying out Virgin mobile and then renting the Virgin Media name from Virgin, that's why for the last four months or so there have been some good deals Virgin mobiles for NTL/Telewest customers. 

The V Box at the moment looks like a bit of disappointment but I can sooner or later it will be the way to go if only to finally get rid of the crappy Pace box.


----------

